
Kim Wall Was Stabbed After Boarding Submarine, Danish Prosecutor Says - QAPereo
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/04/world/europe/kim-wall-peter-madsen-submarine.html?module=WatchingPortal&region=c-column-middle-span-region&pgType=Homepage&action=click&mediaId=thumb_square&state=standard&contentPlacement=1&version=internal&contentCollection=www.nytimes.com&contentId=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2017%2F10%2F04%2Fworld%2Feurope%2Fkim-wall-peter-madsen-submarine.html&eventName=Watching-article-click
======
Jeremy1026
This has to be the most cut and dry murder that will not result in a
conviction since OJ.

~~~
snakeboy
Why do you anticipate no conviction?

~~~
Jeremy1026
While I don't know what the burden of proof is is in Denmark, if it is similar
to that in America where guilt needs to be proven beyond "reasonable doubt" I
don't see a conviction coming. There are no witnesses, yes she was on the sub
and yes her DNA was on the suspect. But his lawyers can claim that he had a
co-pilot on the sub who lost it and killed her then abandoned ship. The reason
her blood was all over him was to try to save her, then he panicked when she
died so he sank the ship. Defense attorneys love to play these games (since
its their job to get their client the lowest sentence possible, regardless of
their guilt) and I can see a jury or lay judges being able to come to a
majority verdict of guilt.

